# Another Hiking Incident in Franconia Notch: Fishin' Jimmy Trail



## thetrailboss (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is the *article*.  

At least they are OK.  I think our hiking season has come to an end...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad to hear that she is OK, could have been a lot worse...


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 25, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> At least they are OK.  I think our hiking season has come to an end...


They started hiking "early that morning" and dind't call for help until 7pm!!  What a long day.  

I would assume (I know, assume makes and @ss out of U and Me) that Price was having trouble on or about the last Kinsman, maybe even at the shelter.  From there the best way to help is to press on to Lonesome Lake.  It just goes to show that being prepared and monitoring all members in a group is essential, especially in this chilly fall weather.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 25, 2005)

Appears she will be okay, at this point can't say what may have causes dizziness, could be dehydration also.  

Pemi rescue group appears to be new group helping State Police (who you should call first or leave their number with family per the WMG)with rescue in this area. 

They mention they thought they would be winding down, I'd say another couple of weeks at least before that happens & even then there is enough winter hiking traffic, especially in Pemi & Franconia Notch area that there will be SAR work all year round.  

Now people are expanding their seasons, Southern New England is still (so far) green so people leave home & it's still fall.  If only a dusting of snow or none at trailhead, even if mountain tops are white, logic (illogic?) may lead them to think it's only a dusting of fluffy white.  9This is same logis that drives ski operators nuts when there is lots of snow up north but non south of Manchester or Brattleboro so skiers think it's a bad season.

The last few years, the Franconia Region & Pemi have been almost as busy as the Presidentials for SAR as Lonesone Lake is open all year & some people disrepect the higher peaks of Franconia Ridge, the Twins & Bonds as they are not in the Presidentials.

For my own guidance, I think of Lafayette & Lincoln as being 90% as bad as Washington unless something very isolated (a squall or T-Storm, if squalls for forecasted Lafayette will get them too. )is happening on the Rockpile, fronts & storms that would keep you off the Northern Presidentials should keep you off Lafayette & Lincoln.  

While the Twins & Bonds may only be 75% as bad as Washington, they are more remote & therefore have access (for SAR to come get you) issues that make that 75% a bigger issue than say being on Moosilauke, another peak I'd say I might rank as 75% of the Washington weather.  75% of horrific is only brutal, brutal for 10 hours is worse than brutal for 5, neither rank very high on the fun meter.

Glad she is okay, thinking rescues will continue until ????????????


----------



## Skier75 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just goes to show how much you need to be prepared for anything, especially at this time of year! You've got to know your limits and when to turn back or find a good stopping point. My husband and I have either stopped our hike or turned around know when to say when, yet to be able to go back another time. To live for another day... :wink: 

You all know that just last week we had snow in the higher elevations. We were in that, but were prepared for it, course we didn't really hike that far, but had a destination within our limits(well within), and actually had a good time.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 1, 2005)

Heck here in the Whites, there's a snow line at 2000' elevation with 4" at 2500' and more than 20" of snow at about 3500' particulary in the Carter/Moriah Range. Tux has 40", with the summit of Big George having 26"+. Winter sure arrived early this year.


----------



## blacknblue (Nov 4, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> For my own guidance, I think of Lafayette & Lincoln as being 90% as bad as Washington unless something very isolated (a squall or T-Storm, if squalls for forecasted Lafayette will get them too. )is happening on the Rockpile, fronts & storms that would keep you off the Northern Presidentials should keep you off Lafayette & Lincoln.


In some respects, crossing the narrow section b/t Little Haystack and Lafayette is more frightening than trying to summit Washington, due to the narrow ridgeline.  At least on Washington, you aren't going to blow off a narrow ridge (the ravines being another matter).  Also, you can't simply pull a 180 and descend immediately if you get tired and/or in weather trouble once you pass one end of the ridge--having to instead re-summit before heading down.
In case you can't tell... I've had some anxious cloud-watching moments on Franconia Ridge!


----------



## pedxing (Nov 16, 2005)

In some respects, crossing the narrow section b/t Little Haystack and Lafayette is more frightening than trying to summit Washington, due to the narrow ridgeline....[/quote]

I got caught in a nasty and sudden squall last January coming up to Lafayette, I hunkered down amongst rocks and watched nervously as my companion struggled in after me (she was 20 yards behind when it hit) while watching for signs that she might need help.  Pelting snow and high winds (60 mph or more) definitely got hairy and there is no really safe decent.

  Since most of the sky had been clear to the horizon, we figured it couldn't last too long - so we waited for it to slow a bit and then headed down to the AMC hut - careful to stay within a few feet of each other.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 17, 2005)

Other problem with the Franconia Loop is that standing on top of Lafayette in a near White out can be touch as the trail goes down a fairly broad open area, finding & staying on trail can be very difficult, it's easier to stay on the ridge  knowing there is no very steep descent, if you start going down something steep, you're off the trail.

While April Through Novmember or on Crystal clear days prefer up Falling Waters, in sketchy weather I prefer the other way, getting to hut not bad, good place to determine if still going up is a good idea & can them again assess above hut when you get out of the scrub.  I have found that on Little Haystack if you put your back against the warning sign on the top of the Falling Waters Trail you should find the trail where it goes into the trees. 

Personally I'm more comfortable in bad weather either staying in trees on Lafayette or going across ridge providing wind is <60 & exposure is not the chief danger in 2 or 3 hours but not finding the trail due to visibility & making the trip much longer than anticipated could be dire.

In Horrific/brutal weather the best decision is not to play.


----------

